# New puppy search F2 vs F1



## daveaitken76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all - new to the forum and looking for thoughts and ideally some pictures to help. Have been investigating various breeders for number of weeks and had spoken to one who found particularly helpful. Have also spoken to a neighbour who got theirs from Nicki Alderton in Chievely which is much nearer to me than the other breeder - but not really a deciding factor - willing to travel for perfect pup. Where I am really trying to decide is the local breeder offers F2 type vs F1. I had originally been sold on F1 as thought the coat was generally wavier and less tight curls. Can anyone who has an F2 please provide their experiences and ideally any adult pictures. Also anyone who has bought from Nicki their input would be great. Thanks all!!! Think I am just tying myself in knots as known would love either one but want to ensure I have explored all routes.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney and his brother Alfie are beautiful F2 pups. Alfie (and their sister) are traditional looking cockapoos but Barney looks more like a cocker spaniel. No-one can believe he is a cockapoo and I've been questioned as to whether I saw his parents! Anyhow, here he is a teeny pup, a bit of a bigger pup, and then the other night at just over 10 months, in his usual evening position (when not 2" from my face with a toy in his mouth....)

He has a lovely nature, a strange body shape and mohican hair do and I understand some F2 puppies are known as 'throw backs' as they resemble a grandparent, as Barney does, and are often offered cheaper as they are not as desirable as F1's. Bloody nerve! The point is, with an F2 you can never be entirely sure how they will turn out!


----------



## daveaitken76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the insight. It's funny how they can all be so different looks wise. Still very very cute though.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Basically F1 are 50/50 mix of pure breeds, so although you are never sure what you are going to get in terms of specific traits there is a high degree of confidence that you will end up with both poodle and cocker traits.

F1b is when you breed an F1 with a cocker or poodle, therefore getting more traits of the breed you want (more poodle or more cocker).

F2 is a mix of either F1 x F1 or F1 x F1b or F1b x F1b and you can really end up with a puppy that's across the spectrum (very poodle or very cocker) but again most likely a mix of traits. Of course the F1b parentage will skew the cross one way or the other so something to keep in mind (but with proper breeding you can end up honing in on traits you want most).

In the end all good puppies, but you need to decide how much 'risk' you are willing to take that you could end up with a more cocker or more poodle puppy vs. a F1's guaranteed 50/50 cross.


----------



## thelovelymj (Feb 25, 2016)

We have an F1 Cockapoo. She has more Cocker traits than poodle. She's four months and she has a silk coat that sheds. But she's perfect


----------



## Barbieg (Jan 4, 2016)

I have 3 beautiful F2 Cockapoos


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly and Sid are both f2 . Molly's parents were both f1 of poodle cross cocker spaniel and SIDS parent were both f1 but SIDS farther was poodle cross American spaniel.


----------



## daveaitken76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone -helpful


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Tesseract said:


> Basically F1 are 50/50 mix of pure breeds, so although you are never sure what you are going to get in terms of specific traits there is a high degree of confidence that you will end up with both poodle and cocker traits.
> 
> F1b is when you breed an F1 with a cocker or poodle, therefore getting more traits of the breed you want (more poodle or more cocker).
> 
> ...


I totally AGREE with your breakdown of things! I was originally sold on getting an F1b that ended up looking like a poodle and who eventfully developed health problems. When I did my research, I found that F1's are more consistent in terms of knowing what you are getting and in terms of being more stable health wise. So, my next Cockapoo will definitely be an F1


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Barbieg said:


> I have 3 beautiful F2 Cockapoos


They are indeed beautiful!


----------

